# How do I play an .avi in a VB6 form?



## bradle95 (Jul 27, 2003)

I am almost there on this one. I get audio, but no video. Where the video should be displayed, there is the message "Video not available, cannot find 'vidsIV3' decompressor." How can I fix this? I must already have this decompressor since the .avi runs with windows media player, so how can I access it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's some info on it and the files involved:

DSH	4CC	DIV3
DSH	Friendly Name	DivX MPEG-4 Low-Motion
DSH	Driver or Wrapper	C:\WINDOWS\system32\qcap.dll
DSH	DirectShow CLSID	CLSID_AVICo {D76E2820-1563-11CF-AC98-00AA004C0FA9}
FIL	File Description	DivX MPEG-4 Video Codec 
FIL	File Version	4.divx.3920
FIL	Internal Name	DivXc32
FIL	Original Filename	DivXc32
FIL	Product Name	DivX MPEG-4 Video Codec 
FIL	Product Version	4.DivX.3920
VFW	Name	DIVXMPG4 V3
VFW	Driver File	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DivXc32.dll
VFW	Description	DivX MPEG-4 Low-Motion


----------



## bradle95 (Jul 27, 2003)

So those are some files involved, how do I actually get the avi video feed to play? I have the audio, but no video.


----------



## imjerry (Oct 12, 2005)

Everytime I suggest this I get flak, but it is the easiest solution!! Google Codecs and get K lite codec pack (FULL) (Free) and load it!! No biggie, that will load Media player Classic and all the codecs you will ever need!!! After you install the codec pack, right click on the file and "open with" Media player Classic !!! Works great!! You will prolly here some Stuff about non certified Codec packs!! Hogwash!! Been using that for years with great results


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

bradle95 said:


> So those are some files involved, how do I actually get the avi video feed to play? I have the audio, but no video.


Can you provide a bit more information on what you are trying to do?

Aside from the fact that adding a group of questionable codecs is not going to solve the problem since you already have the correct codec, in what sort of context are you trying to accomplish this?


----------



## imjerry (Oct 12, 2005)

AVI's use 2 codecs an audio and a video, he has the Audio codec but not the Video codec!

And I see nothing questionable about K lite, they are all codecs from leading manufacturers, assembled as a package and none written by K lite !!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Since you already have all the codecs you need for both sound and video, more details would be helpful.

Where are you trying to apply these files?


----------



## bradle95 (Jul 27, 2003)

What I am trying to do is load up an series of avi files that I record simultaneously and need to be able to analyze frame by frame. I actually found a solution for this which is attached, add files names "Roll1.avi" and "Roll2.avi" in the c:\ drive if you would like to see the basics. (The files were to big to upload.)


----------

